# Extracting silver from Used X-Ray films



## ahmedcapricon (Feb 5, 2011)

I have used X ray films with me approximately 100kg, i have heard that there we can extract silver out of it. can any one help me if possible to share with vidoes


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 5, 2011)

ahmedcapricon,

We don't allow duplicate posts. I deleted the other one you posted.

Lots of information about the processing of scrap film has been posted. Search and see.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ahmedcapricon (Feb 9, 2011)

can you please forward me link i could not find it


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 9, 2011)

See if this will help you any.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=7361&p

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=8393&p=78458&hilit=x+ray+film#p78458

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=x-ray+film&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## ahmedcapricon (Feb 18, 2011)

appreciate if share some videos


----------



## shyknee (Feb 18, 2011)

How about you read up on how it is done. Then make a video for yourself .Then, when a newbie asks to see your video, you can show him your hard work for free.

Side note to all new members if your not going to put even a little bit of effort into reading then you are only going to hurt yourselves .Read ,READ then reread and understand then ask questions about a process that you have trouble comprehending .Many members will in fact enjoy giving a helping hand to some one willing to go some distance to learn. 

Sorry, I needed to vent


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 22, 2011)

shyknee said:


> Sorry, I needed to vent


You did good!
I'm amazed at the entitlement attitude that has been shown here, of late. What's next? Demands for a new car? A 400 ounce ingot of gold? 
I do not understand how anyone can access a site such as this and expect everyone to do the work for them. We're here to help, but not for others to use and abuse. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 22, 2011)

The link to step by step process and videos is here. Enjoy:
www.goldrefiningforum.com


----------

